# Benchmade's 2009 lineup



## StriderSMF (Jan 14, 2009)

Anybody else pumped about getting anything from there 09 lineup.The 580 Barrage looks interesting with the spring assist and Axis lock hmmm.The orange griptilian looks cool to as does the Gold Class 525-81 beautiful knife.


----------



## PetaBread (Jan 14, 2009)

551ORG:bow:

585Mini :bow: (Dont see any jimping though:thinking

The rest seem boring


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jan 15, 2009)

I am getting a 551Org and I am going to aggrivate them till I get a 556Org!


----------



## StriderSMF (Jan 16, 2009)

Sgt. LED said:


> I am getting a 551Org and I am going to aggrivate them till I get a 556Org!


----------



## jonnyfgroove (Jan 16, 2009)

The 522 Ultra Presidio is pretty cool. Brings that knife down into my price range.


----------



## jch79 (Jan 16, 2009)

Liking the 585 Mini-Barrage - anyone know when these will be available? I don't keep up on knives at all - my two trusty BM's are all I need... or so I thought!


----------



## cbxer55 (Feb 1, 2009)

Just be aware about Benchmade though. Recently there was a post over at BladeForums whereby it was made known that BM will no longer be providing knives to sites that sell online. Apparently they do not like their knives being sold at what they consider lowball prices. They want to raise the value of their knives by not allowing you and I to purchase them below MSRP from online locations. 
If you desire a Benchmade knife, you will have to buy it from a brick and mortar store at full price. I will return to Bladeforum and see if I can find the thread, then post the link here. 
Watch for this to be edited sometime tonight.

Okay, here it is.
http://www.bladeforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=615161

And another I just found.
http://www.bladeforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=614086


----------



## matrixshaman (Feb 1, 2009)

That's insane - they are shooting theirselves in the foot. I'd have to probably drive 100 or more miles to buy one if that's true. In this economy and with all the choices out there online they have just made a major mistake IMO. :thumbsdow BM


----------



## cbxer55 (Feb 1, 2009)

matrixshaman said:


> That's insane - they are shooting theirselves in the foot. Probably caving to a bunch of whining B&M stores. They have an online site - are they not going to sell them there? I'd have to probably drive 100 or more miles to buy one if that's true. :thumbsdow BM


 
I am sure you will be able to buy them from BMs own site. Just do not expect the kind of prices you have grown accustomed too from other more well known online stores. You will pay full MSRP, and that is going up.
Yes, they are shooting themselves in the foot. Especially with the economic crisis just starting, in my opinion at least two more hard years to go, and they are pulling this crap. Expect to see layoff announcements from BM shortly.
Watch this site, Lay off Daily. It has up to date, every day layoff announcements from all over the country. It is absolutely insane out there. Seems like everyone and their brother is getting axed anymore. I guess BM wants to get in on the fun.
http://www.layoffdaily.com/


----------



## HoopleHead (Feb 2, 2009)

Fairly underwhelmed. Nice to see them expanding the pen line, too bad all 3 of the new ones are just off IMHO. I like the screw cap one, except its only ~4.5" and should be at least 5, if not 5.5".

If they don't sell online anymore, they just lost me as a customer. What a huge, stupid mistake.


----------



## shrap (Feb 4, 2009)

Didn't seem to hurt Apple or Surefire, both of whom have tight price controls and high quality products.


----------



## StriderSMF (Feb 5, 2009)

Glad i bought my 551 griptilian a couple of weeks ago online for 62 bucks if this is true its my last benchmade.I always thought they were smoking something anyway on there prices :thumbsdow


----------



## hurricane (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm digging the 750 BK LFTi - anyone know this knife?


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm not too impressed by any of the Lineup I've seen yet, though a couple do warrant a hands on investigation.

If BM no longer sells to online stores, ROFL!!! They just lost a heck of a lot of business. It personally doesn't matter to me, as I live quite near their factory but the principle will keep me away from them if they carry it out. I don't care how good the knives are the principle is more important.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Feb 6, 2009)

Hurricane, I have seen the 760 BK LFTi on their website, I too like except for the fact it doesn't come with the combo edge which is what I prefer. I just ordered a 5500SBK - PARDUE, MINI PRESIDIO, AUT AXS from the website. Can't wait for it to get here.


----------



## Forgoten214 (Feb 19, 2009)

Any news on the 580? When will it be released?


----------



## schiesz (Mar 17, 2009)

If they aren't selling to online stores anymore that explains why it has been so hard this week to find a black handled mini grip!


----------



## Joe_Karp (Mar 21, 2009)

So far I've picked up a new 527 Ultra with a 522 on the way. Being a big Pardue fan and Presidio lover I wanted to try one of these and was nicely surprised. I already like Noryl GTX handles, as is on the 530 and 551's and have no problem at all with Benchmade's 440c steel. 

On the limited's for '09 I own a 615-2 and a 710-801, with plans on getting either an M4 806 or the M4 760 Lum when they finally arrive.


----------



## kaichu dento (Mar 21, 2009)

Joe, Welcome to CPF! 

I see you've made 3 posts so far, all in knife threads (which is fine!) and I hope you'll post some pics of your new Benchmades!


----------



## Joe_Karp (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome. I'm a regular over on the Benchmade Forum and just discovered CPF as a recommended place to visit. On flashights I own a dozen or so Maglites all upgraded with factory LED's and am slowly getting into the new lighting technology albeit slowly. Here's a few pics of my Benchmades;






















And the new '09 527:






There's a few for you guys.

Joe


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 23, 2009)

Benchmade was my favorite knife company... before they went Axis-lock crazy and dumped pretty much all of their liner-lock knives. Wouldn't be an issue at all, if Benchmade wasn't known for making some of the best liner-locks in the world. 

And now this new policy about online stores... :shakehead

I still have an original AFCK. (With a liner-lock, the way its designer meant for it to be). I planned on selling it down the road after getting it a few years ago, brand new. But now I'll likely keep it. I haven't been truly excited about Benchmade knives since I was in High School. That was back in 1993.


----------



## sledhead (Mar 24, 2009)

If anyone's interested. Go to Tactical-Life.com On the home page click Benchmades 09 line-up. They have photos of the new Nagara/ Barrage/ and the new single edge Infidel. Nice looking stuff!


----------



## greenLED (Mar 24, 2009)

:welcome: Joe!

That's purrdy - me likey.



Joe_Karp said:


> And the new '09 527:


----------



## cfromc (Mar 25, 2009)

I haven't checked on ebay in the past couple of days but last I looked there were like 500+ Benchmades on there. Nearly all of them well below MSRP. I know some people don't like the 'bay, but for the rest of us that is always an option. The news about fakes is unsettling though. I normally buy from reputable sellers and I think that significantly reduces the risk of getting a fake.


----------



## Jeffa (Jan 17, 2010)

I pre-ordered a Bedlam, I like the persian design.


----------

